# need plastisol ink transfers made



## Guest (Sep 1, 2009)

HELLO 
I am looking for someone to make me some plastisol ink transfers THANKS


----------



## splathead (Dec 4, 2005)

Here's a list of vendors http://www.t-shirtforums.com/plastisol-transfers/t77081.html


----------



## jackiebell (May 6, 2009)

I make my own, but if you are not comfortable with that, transfer express makes good ones. They are a bit pricey.


----------



## Guest (Sep 1, 2009)

THANKS how do you go about it


----------



## Rodney (Nov 3, 2004)

lets print said:


> THANKS how do you go about it


You need screen printing equipment to make plastisol transfers. Here's a quick tutorial: http://www.t-shirtforums.com/t-shirt-articles/t14049.html

Most people just outsource the printing of the transfers. Here's another link where some of the companies are reviewed:

http://www.t-shirtforums.com/heat-press-heat-transfers/t4095.html

http://www.t-shirtforums.com/t-shirt-crossover-diary-heat-press-newbie/t13454.html


----------



## jackiebell (May 6, 2009)

Well, I'm no expert, at least not yet, but you'll need a vacuum table to hold the paper still when you print and some specially made transfer paper. Union Ink has a good article on it and also sells the paper and some really good opaque inks specially formulated for transfers. Union Ink Company | Screen Printing Inks

I have been using their paper also, but I'm told AceTransCo makes the best, so I'm going to try that next. 

Transfer Express makes really nice transfers, but unless you are buying a lot, it is a pretty expensive way to go. I love the fact that I can now make my own (at least on a good day). I have found humidity and paper shrinkage to be my nemesis, but that's only with 2 or more color designs. 

If you aren't up to the task, you should advertise for the service on the classifieds. I met a couple of guys in Baltimore this past weekend who also make their own and I wouldn't be surprised if you could buy them locally from another screen printer for less than TE sells.


----------



## jackiebell (May 6, 2009)

I just wanted to update a previous post I made regarding transfer papers. I tried the AceTransCo paper yesterday for the first time and I really liked it. Could be the humidity was down, but I found registration was MUCH better than the Union paper and it's a lot beefier. Also releases a lot more ink when heat transferred, probably because it has a nice glossy coating. I'd definitely recommend it, especially for multiple color transfers.


----------



## theprintshop (Oct 8, 2008)

How many pieces are you after? If it is a small run you can make them yourself using ink transfer paper and a ink jet printer


----------



## splathead (Dec 4, 2005)

theprintshop said:


> How many pieces are you after? If it is a small run you can make them yourself using ink transfer paper and a ink jet printer


Mark,

The difference between plastisol transfers vs. inkjet are like night and day. Plastisol transfers are far superior. Inkjet transfers just don't hold up.


----------

